# Scanning Capability



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm looking to buy a CNC router and I'd love to have the capability to scan something and then reproduce it in wood to use as a pattern for sand casting.

I know the Compucurve has a scanner but I need a bigger router and am lookinmg at the Shark Pro and PCNC. I haven't been able to find any mention of a scanner attachment for either of these machines.

Does anyone know of an attachment?

Also, I assume it would be necessary to have the software "read" the scan. Does Vcarve or any of it's variants have that capability?

Just to make this post even longe:happy: is it a option to get a piece laser scanned and then feed that into Vcarve?

Thanks for reading thru this. I hope the reasoning/questions make sense.


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

id be interested to know a little info on these myself, im waiting on quote for a cnc router to be made...i,ll definatley need a scanner at some point.


----------



## fabrun (Nov 3, 2009)

why not learning to modeling instead of scaning, you can do whatever you want after, without any limit


----------



## kartracer63 (Jan 19, 2009)

It's not just the scanner that you'd need, you'll also need to upgrade to some spendy software. I just ordered a Shopbot with the standard software. If I need anything scanned, there are plenty of people out there that can scan and provide a 3d file for a pretty reasonable price. You would have to have a lot of scanning to do to justify the expense of the scanner and the software.


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

does anyone have any links to scanners and prices,thanks


----------



## woodwurker (Oct 18, 2009)

Eric, I agree with what you said....those expenses are ones that do not have to happen until later...once the payback for ther initial equipment has paid for itself.....what caused you to go with the Shopbot...really nice machine by the way..I look at the BUddy the other day....had me thinking.....=I just dont want to spend and more than 5k with the software included....but they are very well put together machine. 
What are you going to concentrate on as your main source of routing?
Mike


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

OK, I'm back after being outta state for over a week.....Dennis, you said scan "something". Like pictures,etc.? I doubt most cnc machines would come with scanning....most hook direct to computer, so computer would need the scanning/scanner. You can get fairly cheap scanners. You can also get things scanned at some office supply stores then saved on disc/flash drive/etc. to be put into your computer. One of the software programs I have coming is photocarve. It'll work with pics/scans/etc., and it isn't overly pricey at 200 bucks, especially if you look at it's capabilities. I think alot of the software programs can handle (to some degree) jpegs and bitmaps, and if I'm correct (which may not be the case:blink, you will take a picture, convert it to a type of grayscale, and that's where you pick up the details/lines/etc. for your carving.

Here's some food for thought. While I was gone deerchasin' over in NY, I took a digital pic of a buck. It isn't a big buck, by any stretch, but it was pretty close. I loaded it into my computer, cleaned it up, cropped it and turned it into a type of grayscale. Now I have a "natural" pic, ready to carve....well, almost. I know I have to do a little detail work within the photocarve program. Point is, I doubt if there's much in the way of images that can't be carved....your limitations are probably gonna be just how much detail you want/need. Keep in mind tho', this isn't laser carving !


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

*wildhorse*

hello wild horse id really like to see some kind of demonstration when you get round to it.
i was only thinking about wether this could be done yesterday please keep us updated on it if you would daz


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not looking for a photo scanner - I'm looking for a 3D digital scanning probe that attaches where the router is and then the probe "learns" the part by traveling over it. The Compucarve has one as an option as does this company: MAXNC.com

I can't post the URL yet but the probe in under "Accessories"

Talking to Bill at PCNC it sounded like this may be doable.

Dennis


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

ahh..so you're lookin for duplicating/replicating, eh?


----------



## shoot (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello dt theres a few of them probes on ebay with soft ware you place it where the router bit fits, they dont seem badly priced but then i could,nt comment on there quality but theres several there.


----------



## Wild Horse (Sep 9, 2009)

Here's your url for that probe:
3D DIGITIZING PROBE and Software

I also found a site that has a home made one, and they have what seems to be some interesting free digitizing downloads too. Here's that url:
Cognitive Innovations
They have some videos, utube and such, showing a probe at work.

pretty darn interesting stuff.


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

Gee look at the deal Amazon has:

For a limited time, when you purchase the CarveWright N01 woodworking system shipped and sold by Amazon.com, you can get the CarveWright SP01 scanning probe free at checkout.

Too bad I already bought a real CNC router:laugh:


----------



## jww922 (Nov 30, 2009)

I know this is a relatively old post but their is a probe and software available now for the shark and shark pro, just go to Rockler's site and it's listed now with the cncs.


----------



## dobrientruckers (Oct 31, 2009)

Thanks JWW but I'm getting a Camaster router in a few weeks.

So I guess I should get back to looking at this. As a matter of fact, I haven't asked the guys on the Cammaster forum. Guess I'll head over there now.

Dennis


----------

